# Window Treatment Help!



## finedayforducks (Jan 12, 2011)

So we will be moving in to our house at the end of the month. There is lots of renovating and redecorating to do and first on our list is the bedroom. We will be repainting it, but what has me stuck are the windows. I've never dealt with anything other then single rectangular windows. Here are photos of the windows in the bedroom. Over the two large windows with the curved top windows I don't even think I can mount a curtain rod to hang curtains. I really don't want to have blinds or shades in the bedroom...any suggestions for how to beautify these windows? And If I can mount a curtain rod do I mount it high to cover up the smaller top window? Suggestions and comments greatly appreciated!


----------



## granite-girl (Jan 12, 2011)

It's too bad the heat register is right there.  Makes me nervous to put curtains there.  
You could put a curtain rod across the top of the three windows - looks like someone already had something there.  I see little hangers on the corners.  I wouldn't try to cover the top radius window with that.  Why do you think you couldn't hang a curtain rod across the top of the 3 windows ?  It's done all the time.  There are also special covers made too match that go over windows like your 1/2 circle one.  Look through some catalogs or websites.  JCPennnys, Sears, there are lots more I can't think of right now, but I've seen them.  Google decorative window treatments & see what you come up with.  Or look for a custom seamstress to make them, my sisters mother-in law made something for her odd shaped window.  
Or cover the bottom 3 windows & do the same treatment on the 2 seperated windows on other wall & leave the 1/2 circle open.  Unless the light will bother you, nobody's looking in that one.

Good Luck!


----------



## trish12 (Jan 12, 2011)

I would simply install a set of clean lined shades to all the windows.  I agree with Granite-Girl that the arch doesn't necessarily need to have a covering unless the light will bother you.  Most stores will have shade options for this type of window.  If you'd like to make the room feel a little more finished consider installing a free flowing valance kind of like the one in the photo below.  





Because of the location of the radiator, I would be careful not to have the valance fabric hang down too far on that side. 

Hope that helps.
--Inspirational Room Design--


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Jan 12, 2011)

I think your too close to the heat registers also. In the pic with the heat register on the right looks like you will have a hard time installing a rod with how close the ceiling cuts into your trim. But I think you can still get away with drapes, well not drapes but fabric. My suggestion is a layer look. On the three windows I would do a free style swag valance on a decorative rod without finnials but with jabots on each side. Then on the windows themselves I would consider cordless cellular shades with a sunburst arch above in the same material as the cell shades. On the two single windows I would follow through with the same thing but just a little twist. Cordless cellular with swag valance but the jabots make the outside leg longer then the inside leg. Gives a very warm symmetrical look.

Have fun


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I think your window is okay. A curtain rod will be fine IMO. And maybe add up a small curtain rod on the top window part too. that would be cute. the two window on the 2nd pic will look good with a window blinds.


----------



## Misty00 (Feb 10, 2011)

1) If you can't figure out where or how to fit curtain rods, you can find curtain sconces (? not sure if that's what they're called) and hang on wall at each top corner and run fabric through those.  You could even use three, one above the small semi-circle window with the other two on each side of the lower windows and drape your fabric between all three.  But because of your radiators, I would use simple and sophistocated shades to block out light.

2) You could use dramatic curtains on curtain rod below small top window and have it all pulled and tied back to the side without the radiator to keep fabric at a safe distance.

3)The two rectangular windows could have a curtain rod running above both windows with panel curtains to drape on the sides and between both windows.

Make sure you post the after pics!


----------



## havasu (Feb 11, 2011)

I understand the cost is on the high side, but white Plantation shutters would sure look great there. My folks had the same arched window above the square windows, and they were able to build a functioning fan blade shutter which could be opened and was very dramatic looking.


----------



## Denisa (Jun 15, 2011)

I love all the angles in the room. So I know that I am probably too late in posting some advice since you had posted back in January. I would try and keep the look for all of the windows the same. You have several types and you want them to look cohesive. If the light doesn't bother you from the arch window, leave it open and treat the lower windows. If you do want to address the light, then many of the custom blinds and shade companies like Hunter Douglas and Comfortex offer specialty shapes. Just be careful that they don't look too dated. Are the heat registers working? If not, then you can certainly have floor length panels. Looks like an older home, so have fun decorating and post some after pictures.


----------

